# Atlanta....



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I put this in urban survival because...Atlanta.. anyways, my work gave me two free nights in a nice hotel, right smack down town to in Atlanta. I’ve driven through Atlanta in an old rv with an oil leak onto the alternator... it was a real nail biter.
So aside from that I have never been, what should I see/do?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Food!

https://www.mariettadiner.com/

I really enjoyed this "diner."

Very tasty food.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buckhead has some great places to dine. It’s a go to spot. If your into history, lots of civil war battle fields from the Atlanta Campaign.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Go see Stone Mountain before someone blows it up or defaces it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My sister just transfered to Atlanta for 1 year, I’ll be visiting her in a couple of months, thanks for starting this thread. I know nothing about this city, just that they might or might not have flying cockroaches in Summer months.. which I’d like to avoid :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> My sister just transfered to Atlanta for 1 year, I'll be visiting her in a couple of months, thanks for starting this thread. I know nothing about this city, just that they might or might not have flying cockroaches in Summer months.. which I'd like to avoid :vs_laugh:


We let'em out of boxes and shoot at them. Poor man's skeet shooting. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have stayed in downtown Atlanta, here's the scoop:

I like Coca Cola but skip The World of Coke. I was bored.
CNN sucks, but a walk through their very nice headquarters and watching live broadcasts is pretty cool. The facilities include in house restaurants and a hotel.
Stay out of underground Atlanta, nothing worth buying or seeing, unless you like getting mugged after dark or are looking for a good deal on drugs.
Good food is everywhere .... but then again it is the South we are speaking of.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Years ago I visited the speedway. At that time you could spend big bucks and drive a few laps in a race car. Not sure if this is still available, but if you are into nascar and have the $, this could be fun.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Years ago I visited the speedway. At that time you could spend big bucks and drive a few laps in a race car. Not sure if this is still available, but if you are into nascar and have the $, this could be fun.


Be a Petty! https://www.drivepetty.com/

This is awesome, I was a Petty at Texas Motor Speedway. I like the Petty experience over others because you are in the car alone without an instructor. I averaged 151 mph on my laps with a high in the 160's on the straightaways. My wife averaged 134 mph and kicked 75% of the guys assess who drove that day, as most of them were letting off the gas as they neared 130.

This format has a lead car that you follow at a recommended 10 car lengths behind him. If you can keep up he will keep increasing the speed, but 10 car lengths looks pretty darn close at 130 and up from your drivers seat! Its all about the racing lanes and huggin' that wall around the corners!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Jim - ATL is spread out over several counties if your staying a weekend you want to consider a rental car to see more sights. Ill lay out some things to do in mid-town and then a list of things to do that require a drive.

In midtown Atlanta; The aquarium is a good venue, The High museum of art has a good permanent collection, The Botanical gardens are beautiful and have a light display during Christmas season, The Oakland cemetery is a cool visit (be sure to get a guided tour), College football hall of fame is great if you like the game, The Atl zoo is nice (it used to be a dump but they have put a lot of money into making it a good day out) Fernbank science center, Buckhead and Lenox square for shopping but bring the bank as it is pricey, Buckhead has a great food and bar scene. Auburn Ave is a historical area but draws a ethnic majority crowd same with the King center. The Fox theater is beautiful, see if you can get a tour.

If you drive; Stone Mountain, Kennesaw Mountain battle field, if you're a fan of TWD it is filmed in Senioa Ga and is about a hour south of the city (tours available)

I live about a hour south of the city so I know my way around but i still CC whenever I'm downtown. The homeless situation in Atl is ridiculous and expect to get panhandled if you are around big venues. Enjoy your visit just remember that you aint in Kansas anymore Dorothy.
@TG really, a flying cock roach problem? you'll believe anything lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I never go back to Atlanta I will consider myself a lucky man.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL @Box of frogs , this is why I only go camping in colder months, hate bugs. Ok good to know :vs_laugh:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Jim,
One thing to do in Atlanta, is ask someone where not to go.
Maybe bring it up during a lunch or with a bartender


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

TG said:


> My sister just transfered to Atlanta for 1 year, I'll be visiting her in a couple of months, thanks for starting this thread. I know nothing about this city, just that they might or might not have flying cockroaches in Summer months.. which I'd like to avoid :vs_laugh:


The flying cockroaches are in Washington DC. They are known to gather in this pretty big white building called the Capitol. I'm still waiting for trump to fumigate that place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> I put this in urban survival because...Atlanta.. anyways, my work gave me two free nights in a nice hotel, right smack down town to in Atlanta. I've driven through Atlanta in an old rv with an oil leak onto the alternator... it was a real nail biter.
> So aside from that I have never been, what should I see/do?


Jimbo,

My apologies about my earlier post, while true, if I never go back to Atlanta metro I would be a lucky man, I spent a great deal of my life in metro ATL and both sons were raised up there.

So, here is some advise for a trip to Atlanta...in no particular order...

The Varsity. Study the menu before you get in line to order! What'll ya have?

https://www.thevarsity.com/

Stone Mountain

https://www.stonemountainpark.com/Activities/History-Nature/Confederate-Memorial-Carving

Atlanta Braves Baseball. Check out the new stadium. Old Turner Field is pretty cool too if they will allow you a tour.

https://www.sbnation.com/college-fo...nta-braves-stadium-turner-field-georgia-state

https://www.mlb.com/braves

Gladys Knights (& The Pips) Chicken and Waffles

Gladys Knight & Ron's Chicken and Waffles Restaurant Downtown Atlanta Famous Southern Soul Food Restaurant Open Late

If you are a Walking Dead fan visit Senoia, GA like BOF suggested. We lived 2 miles from Senoia years ago. Cool little town about 40 miles south of Atlanta.

While in Senoia Drink a Guinness at https://maguiresirishpub.com/

Georgia Tour Company - The Touring Dead Walking Tour | Senoia, Georgia


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard they have cute hookers on Peach Tree Street. Try a few bbq restuarants. Some of them are using my recipe for Januine Texas Hotlinks. Mighty yummy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of my old NASCAR buddies tell tales of a couple places frequented by the elite professional athletes of the area. Somethin' about it "rains" frequently in there.


----------

